# Trend Micro Internet Security 2008 firewall and update problem



## majus35 (Jan 1, 2008)

I could not install full TMIS 2008 with firewall - update not working too.

This is mail from Customer Service of TM:

"Please can you make sure you have no competitor anti-virus/anti-spyware/firewall software installed, as these will conflict with the features of pc-cillin (Please note that if you have a router with an inbuilt firewall, that this will also conflict with pc-cillins firewall).

**1**
Delete temporary files: Start > Run
Type %temp% Delete any possible file and folder

Run a Windows Disk CleanUp:
- Click on Start > Programs > Accessories > System Tools > Disk CleanUp

Delete temporary Internet files:
- Click Start > Settings > Control Panel > Internet Options > Delete Cookies and Delete Files (incl. offline files)


**2**
Please find the following link to download the latest version of Trend Micro Internet Security 2008
When prompted, save the program to your desktop.

http://trial.trendmicro.com/easyinstall/en-GB/TIS/TIS32ENGB_eval.exe

Please note that this download will offer you either the full or a 30-day trial version. If you have a valid subscription with a valid serial number, please enter your serial number during the installation.

**3**
To uninstall all traces of Internet Security 2008 please follow the instructions below:

- Click on the following link:

http://knowledgedocs.misgl.com/Facets/Trend/PCC2008/Tools/UninstallToo
lTIS2008_32Bits.zip

- Save the file to your desktop.
- Double-click on TSRemove.exe
- Double click on UninstallTool TIS2008_32bits on your desktop.
- Click on extract all files.
- Extract the files to your desktop by clicking on browse and selecting your desktop.
- Return to your Desktop and double click on TISSuprt ( the red and white lifesaving ring)
- Click on E Uninstall
- Click on 4 Uninstall > Uninstall.

- Once the software has been uninstalled please restart your computer.

****
Please download PccTool15.exe with following link:
http://knowledgedocs.misgl.com/Facets/Trend/Tools/PCCTool15EN.exe

- Choose 'save' and download the file to your desktop
- Once the download is complete, click on Run or Open

Uninstall any previous version of PC-cillin, click on * Uninstall, choose one by one all the versions available on the list (they would not disappearfrom Menu), and reboot your PC


**4**
(step **4** can be skipped on Vista, these patches are only for XP)
Download and run these two patches:

a)
http://knowledgedocs.misgl.com/Facets/Trend/Tools/vb2007_win_en_delinf
_20061121.exe

b)
http://knowledgedocs.misgl.com/Facets/Trend/Tools/vb2007_win_en_setacl
_20061106.exe


**5**
Reinstall PC-cillin Internet Security 2008 by clicking on the icon "TIS32ENGB_eval.exe" on your Desktop.
This will start the installation."


##############################################


....if it is not help , try my way:

To install full TIS 2008 with firewall I had to:
- uninstall all using TISSuprt.exe,
- delete Folder Trend Micro from Program files
- install again without Firewall ( custom instalation )
- install patch to unlock update tis_160_win_en_patch_sffnup1645.exe
- update
- using TISSuprt.exe install firewall.

It's working *


----------



## ejames82 (Oct 9, 2006)

glad to see that it worked. they did a very good job at covering everything. i may just copy and paste your thread, because i frequently see alot of problems with TM, and i don't think the users are doing everything they're supposed to do.
to get a little off-topic, their on-line scanner requires java (the europe scanner), but it's one of the easiest scanners to use.


----------

